# "Mini Aroid Vine" ID



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a plant package from black jungle on the way and it includes this plant:
Mini Aroid Vine

Does anyone know what this plant is or have any experience with it? I liked its growth habit and figured since I was ordering other plants anyways, I might as well get it too.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats a rather rare species of Philodendron and a recent addition to the US hobby. My research seemed to point out that it came in with ABG collections from Panama or Costa Rica and has since found its way to Black Jungle.

A photo of mine was sent to Dr. Tom Croat at the Missouri Botanical Garden, who thought it was Philodendron species of the subgenus Pteromischum. Another aroid expert suggested that it could very well be a juvenile Philodendron sulcatum, which does fall under the Pteromischum subgenus and is found in Panama/CR. But aroids are extremely difficult to ID since they have many forms of foliage throughout they're life cycle. There is a good chance this could even be a Monstera species similar to M. lechleriana.

As for growing, just keep the roots in well drained but moist soil and in bright light. The plant needs something tall to climb up, like the background. It's not hard, just grow as you would any other Philo or Syngonium.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

I recently received a couple cuttings of a very similar looking plant from Chuck (Manuran). 

I was talking to Taylor (Araceae) who identified my plant as a Monsteroid, something to do with the leaf/petiole structure. It was sold as a NoID Philodendron with collection data from Peru. When I get the time I'll update the details behind the petiole or leaf structure that's missing or present


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought one of those mini aroids from Black Jungle a few days ago as well. I like it, and I was wondering where it came from too. I guess we will see what it is like as it grows into our vivs.


----------

